# NEW DOG!!!



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

I just got Duke on Sunday 3/20. great dog and well trained already. he is 2 years of age and supposedly already knows how to waterfowl and upland hunt. he knows many basic commands so it seems the guy who sold me him was legit about the hunting skills. the guy also gave me 2 shock collars. he just need a good home, attention, and love.

i just wanted to share my new addition to the family but more importantly wanted to know if anyone would like to go hunting sometime? Ive never upland hunt in Utah, much less with a dog. hopefully someone could take us and teach "me" some tricks or tactics. hopefully Duke is good to go!
thanks!
Braden


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

nice, is it a Weimaraner?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good looking dog, get it on some pigeons or buy pheasants to see!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

cornerfinder said:


> nice, is it a Weimaraner?


That is correct sir!


----------

